# Help with a couple of names on the MLS Photo



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

My memory is slipping and I need a person identified in the 2008 MLS Group image at Marty's....

The gentleman just on Ric Golding's right and next to Phil Jensen. I think it's Chris Kieffer.











Here's the names as I have them.... Please check the out for correct copy...

Back Row: 

Ryan Schofield, Tom Huisenga, Rodney Edinger, Andre’ Schofield, JJ (John Jablonski) , Ron Teten, Greg Vocks, Michael Barnes, Don Hofsheier, Ron Senek, Bubba, 

3rd Row:

Skip MacEwen, David Roberts, Henson Tittle, Dan Patterson, Jerry Barnes, Roger Clark, Marty Cozad, Steve Stockham, Carl Hudson, 

2nd Row:

Andy Clarke, Fred Loveridge, Michael Niebaum, Denny Taylor, Terry Jackson, Phil Jensen, Harry Midgley, Ric Golding, Stan Cedarleaf

First Row:

Jim Carter, Bernie Alsbrook, Leon Peterson, Scott Baxter, Eric Stockham, Bill Peglow, Chandlor Kieffer, Eric Bickel, Mike Kidman, Joe Hall.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

Can you short'n up Bubba? He really not that tall!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains on 10/01/2008 4:58 AM
Stan,

Can you short'n up Bubba? He really not that tall!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan,

That's YOU next to Ric









No, that's not me next to Ric, I didn't make the picture, sent my son in my place (he takes better photos)

Chris


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

To the right of Michael was Joe Halls friend, may have to e-mail Joe. the 2nd 000 I can't remember. I e-mailed Joe, did you look at last years names?in photos


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the gentleman next to Ric Golding is Chris Kieffer....
I think it's Stan Cedarleaf.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 10/01/2008 7:10 AM
I think the gentleman next to Ric Golding is Chris Kieffer....
I think it's Stan Cedarleaf.
Hey Dwight...... I thought you were the one with the memory fading syndrome......


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

True... but you are burned indelibly into my brain.


----------



## Skip Macewen (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Stan My Name is Spelled Skip MacEwen Thanks


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Skip. The more I looked at it the more I knew it wasn't right...... It's corrected...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan: Looks like you need to start a name that photo contest.







Later JD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I forwarded one name to Stan Denny,,,something.. 
I have noticed how the trees are filling in on the mountain..over the years


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

His name is Harry Midgley, a member of KCGRS


----------

